# Is there away to disable headphones or make bluetooth the priority on incoming call?



## mctaurus13 (Aug 18, 2012)

I typically listen to music while driving home using the headphone jack and Aux input to my car stereo. The problem is that I can not hear the caller through my bluetooth device until I unplug the headphones, therefore defeating the purpose of the hands free device because I have to reach for the phone and yank the jack out. Is there any available hack that I can flash to the S3 that will fix this scenario. Maybe something similar to what was suggested in the following post?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1283083

Thanks in advance.


----------

